# giant mcm team ??



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2007)

hi this is my bike -- it is a mcm team --it is carbon - it is light -it is solid -that is as much as i know about the frame ; the components are xtr rerailliurs rear is new model 817 rims american classic hubs titanium disc julie brakes nokon outer casing cables powercordz cables sdg seat and post tubless tyres carbon bars sram attack shifters ti bolts and alloy bolts everywhere .. i rode this over the simpson dessert 1000klms in australia it is around 9kg DOES anybody know much about these frames it also has fsa carbon cranks running 11-34 xtr cassette triple i will add my sons roady to


----------

